# Metformin Hydrocloride



## brendanbreen (Oct 23, 2006)

I was thinking about taking Metformin Hydrocloride oppose to taking insulin due to the fact that insulin well just scares the crap out of me really. I know its supposed to increase insulin sensitivity which is still very dangerous so understand i have no illusions of taking this, i just figure its safer than insulin. I really just like running things by all you much smarter more experienced folk before i get balls deep in research and waste all my time on something not worth it. Any personal insite you could give me would be huge. Thanks!!


----------



## hetfield (Oct 28, 2006)

what kind of doses are you planning on?
I've seen patient's on doses like 250 mg 3 times a day all the way up to 1500 mg , would plan on monitering your own blood sugar? i think that would also be important, just my 2 cents 

rock and roll ain't noise pollution


----------



## brendanbreen (Oct 28, 2006)

i would like to keep it as low as possible as long as its effective


----------

